# Slingshot Hunting in the UK



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've heard loads of conflicting things about this... I've got a nephew out in england who wants to do a bit of slingshot hunting, so, is it legal? ie, squirrels, pigeons, before dark.
thanks, shadowslinger123


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

yes it is legal to hunt in daylight with landowners permission and you can lamp rabbits at night with permission


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

The BASC website has all the information you require









http://www.basc.org.uk//en/departments/game-and-gamekeeping/game-shooting/shooting-seasons.cfm


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes it is legal to shoot pigeons and squirrels as they are classed as vermin!








Try and get the landowners permission. If you can't, be polite, shut gates, and don't litter

Cheers Luke


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sling Jim said:


> The BASC website has all the information you require
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent very informative


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

as long as you are careful and respect fellow country side enthusiasts you are usually OK but it is always better if you can get permission to shoot on someones land.


----------

